# New Kitty :)



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well,

Im not(well wasnt) much of a cat person...But with me constantly asking my dad for a dog, he finally said he would be ok with a cat. It just so happened that my friend(who owns a rescue) was going to see some kittens that were rescued from being dumped!

I went with her and there was the CUTEST Little tabby girl, shes 8 weeks old, has been given some starter shots, dewormed and is totally healthy. The lady that was fostering her is a vet tech so knows how to take care of animals!

My cute litle furball doesnt have a name yet, but shes SUPER cute!

I got her thursday night, of course friday morning I had to leave. Im house sitting at a friends house 2 hours away until monday so I miss her alot! But my dad has been spoiling her and I really think she may end up being his cat LOL

I havent been able to take pics of her, but if you have facebook(even if you dont it should work) Here are some pics of her from the night we got her!

Enjoy, and if you have ANY name suggestions, please feel free to share 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... =3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... =3&theater

Those pics my friend took  I will post more after I get home and take some of her!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm..page won't work for me. But congrats!! :stars: My only cat died this year and though i'm no cat person I really miss having her around.  I want a kitten!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This content is currently unavailable  

Congrats on the new addition.... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thats so weird! Its working for me lol. I guess you wont be able to see her quite yet 

Shes a cute little Tabby!

So sorry Kylee! I have never owned a cat(except when I was um 5?) so this will be new! 

How could someone DUMP some baby kitties?!! Oh well, shes very spoiled and happy now...She even thinks the house is HERS lol


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your kitty's passing KW. My only cat has been gone now for something like 15 years and I still miss her. I'd get another in half a second, but my little boy is allergic right now. Hopefully he grows out of it! 

And Big Congrats, Tiny Hooves! Can't wait to see a pic! Cats are such awesome and wonderful pets... Oh man, I need to get my son tested again. This thread is making me pine for a kitty of my own!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I had 1 boy cat when I was 5ish and his name was barney after the dinosaur LOL 

I have also never had a dog, pretty much any inside animals, so having her is gonna be really cool and shes going to get SUPER spoiled! She got to sleep with me thursday night, of course she barely slept but im SURE she was very happy. I just keep thinking about her and it makes me miss her even more!

Hope my goaties dont get jealous 

I wish you guys could see her...Im trying to name her!

So far we have Lacie, Lilly, Minnie(Mouse hehe) and Lucy(Lucille,that was my grandmas middle name and she passed away last year so it would be kinda cool.)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Just to give you guys an idea....

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=Tabby+ki ... 9,r:4,s:45

She kind of looks like that lol


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww. Love the tabbies! Can't wait to see actual pics!

Lucy sounds like a nice name, and a sweet reminder of your grandmother. I like Minnie too. What is her personality like? That might help you to make the final name choice :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH MAN! I cant even begin to tell you how she is LOL

First off, shes SUPER playful, of course, she also LOVES to snuggle and be with someone, she followed me everywhere thursday and if I wasnt looking she would run ahead of me and hide to try and attack me haha

She also thinks(and is probably right) she is the BOSS of the house and rules every room LOL. 

I have been calling her my Mini Me lol so Minnie may actually stick, then again I really like the idea of Lucy...Its going to be SO hard!

She was also the runt of the litter, forgot to mention that. But she really does think(and act) like she is the fiercest lion out there lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! We just got 2 kittens ourselves for barn cats.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Awww thats so cool!

This little girl will be a house cat, no barns for her hehe


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I kinda like Lucy.. Just for fun Google Scottish wildcat - images. You may find a picture of a Scottish Wildcat kitten that inspired us to name our liitle boy tabby, "Scotty Magee".


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Just googled it and those are some cute pics lol they all look so pretty! Some look just like my little girl!

Its pretty much between Lucy and Minni now


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...thanks.

She sounds like a sweetie. I think the runts always have such character.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH ya! She thinks shes the biggest creature there is LOL. She tries to sneak up on me and attack me! 

Runts usually are pretty awesome!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats on the new kitty  I LOVE cats!  We have two, one is my much loved house cat and the other one is a indoor/outdoor cat that was going to be dumped since his owners were moving and did not want him. We had 3, but the female (Simba) was fine all day and one night I was cleaning and heard a scream, I went to go and see what it was and she was laying on the floor dying.  I don't know what happened but she passed away right in my arms.  I miss her so much. I think she had a heart attack. :sigh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Awwww im so sorry!

New kitty has been named. Allie


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats! :stars: I was going to suggest Minnie Lu to 'cause you were thinking of Minni and Lucy. But Allie is a cute name!


----------

